# Cosmos Wireless



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Has anyone experience from Cosmos Wireless? Good/bad

Cosmos Wireless - Cyprus' Number one Wireless Internet Service


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Sounds as though they could be ( out of this world ) !!!!!!!!

Sorry Anders couldn't resist it.

Ray


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

wizard4 said:


> Sounds as though they could be ( out of this world ) !!!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry Anders couldn't resist it.
> 
> Ray


They dont answer mail or phone, so probably NO GOOD.


----------

